# BEAUTIFUL NYAN CAT



## Recorderdude (Apr 30, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND SO IT IS DONE

[youtube]MOGJ8_jsF_w[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOGJ8_jsF_w...player_embedded

Higher quality MP3: http://www.mediafire.com/?l9bggabjvsaogb5


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 30, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 So....BEAUTIFUL


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2011)

nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan


----------



## Raika (Apr 30, 2011)

I am moved to tears. ;A;


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 30, 2011)

So beautiful


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

POST OF THE CENTURY


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 30, 2011)

This is somehow beautiful and makes me laugh.

MIND FUCK.


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 30, 2011)

...wow. I'm quite literally speechless...


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 30, 2011)

KAWAII!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2011)

You should win the Homebrew Bounty for this! This may not be a homebrew, but you should still win!


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 30, 2011)

I take it you all like it, then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Catboy, I can actually imagine someone actually making a "beautiful nyan cat" DS homebrew now XD


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> I take it you all like it, then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its already in the works


----------



## Ikki (Apr 30, 2011)

So beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the lyrics are just so moving.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for the experience of a lifetime.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm looking forward to a different nyan cat for every mood. Ahhhh . . . I love this meme.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to a different nyan cat for every mood. Ahhhh . . . I love this meme.


One for when you're happy, sad, depressed, drunk, suicidal, dead...

I LIKE THAT IDEA.

I like this version... *cries* So much depth *Sob*

Yes. I like it. +1 Internets for you, sir.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my, i believe i may just have been overwhelmed by a meme

A beautiful meme.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 1, 2011)

This must be one of the greatest achievements ever created by mankind. 

You, sir, won the internet.


----------



## iFish (May 1, 2011)

That's.... That's fucking beautiful.

Beethoven would be proud. ;__;


----------



## JBW (May 1, 2011)

Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Devin (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful. It's like ear sex, except you can replay it over, and over again.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 1, 2011)

That was pretty awesome.

Great job!


----------



## Nujui (May 1, 2011)

Nyan~


----------



## Maplemage (May 1, 2011)

Its.. its... Beautiful.


----------



## Zorua (May 1, 2011)

ITS BEAUTIFUL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Manly tears, manly tears.


----------



## BasedKiliK (May 1, 2011)

No words can...... Just......... Too beautiful.


----------



## Xale (May 1, 2011)

my mood has been risen above the clouds, you deserve to be famous for this


----------



## Deleted-273695 (May 1, 2011)

NYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
NYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYANNYAN
NYANNYANNYANNYAN


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 1, 2011)

Friiiday Friiiday nyannyannyannyannyan Friiiday


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 1, 2011)

somewhere in the great beyond kamina shed great manly tears for the epicness of nyan cat


----------



## Shockwind (May 1, 2011)

Nyan~ It's beautiful, nyan~


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 1, 2011)

Kamina and Boss would be proud.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 1, 2011)

Added a higher-quality MP3 in the video description and Original Post.

Again, really glad everyone likes it!


----------

